# Leerburg puppy training-in home leash training



## UofIowaGSD (Jun 2, 2010)

I've read a lot already on these boards and read Leerburg e articles as well. I am bringing home my puppy in 3-4 weeks from Boeselager Kennels. I like Leerburg's method on in home leash use. If the puppy is with you he is always on a leash. That way they don't have full roam of your house to get into things that are dangerous to the pup or destroy my furniture. I had a lab that caused 8 grand in damages to my basement. Plus I have four kids, my smallest is a year old and definitely needs supervision around dogs. I also have a plastic 42" crate and a 48" ex pen for the puppy when he won't be tethered to me. What do you guys think about this method? 

First off when do I start leash training a 8-9 week old puppy? I have this image of dragging this puppy around. I'm going to start crate training right away as well as feeding the pup RAW. I didn't want to overwhelm him his first day home especially since he will be missing his littermates. 

It's been awhile since I had a puppy in the house. What kind of leash do you all recommend? I saw Leerburg had nice amish made leather leashes.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I think the umbilical cord method is an excellent way to train a new puppy. 

I would definitely NOT buy an handmade Amish leather leash for an 8-9 week old puppy. I'd buy a cheap nylon one because at some point he'll probably chew it in half.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Emoore said:


> I'd buy a cheap nylon one because at some point he'll probably chew it in half.


^^^^ :thumbup:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I don't think I have the patience to drag around and 8 week old puppy, think I'd tend to carry it around so I could keep moving. 

I agree to not have my puppy out of eyeshot. So choose to close doors and use baby gates. Along with a major investment in any and all chew toys/play toys to carpet the common areas. So if my pup DOES want to grab something, chances are it's their toy so just wonderful.

I only crate if I am too busy running around to watch my puppy in the house (can still put the crate in the common area where I'm working though). And at night. And when I have to leave the house entirely. Otherwise, if I'm home I use the time to watch/listen/learn/bond/teach/play with my puppy. 

And aren't tripping over a leash the whole time...

You seen this video? I likeit cause with no leash you can see how the puppy WANTS to be with it's owner, rather than 'has' to because of a leash.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

He won't chew through it if he's supervised. I've never really understood how dogs chew through leashes. If the pup is tethered to you or in training, a swift correction will stop the dog before the teeth even hit the leash. If you are using a drag line in the house, certainly use a cheap nylon one.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Rerun said:


> He won't chew through it if he's supervised. I've never really understood how dogs chew through leashes..


Oh that's easy. It starts with several nights of 3 or 4 hours of sleep because the little craphead cries all night in his crate. Then, you're sitting on the couch, working on the computer and your eyes are kind of heavy so you're just going to close them for a second or two. . .


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

haha I guess I could see that happening


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Rerun said:


> haha I guess I could see that happening


Then you're doing better than me. I didn't see it happening until I woke up and heard him in the trash. :blush: This was the black GSD mix puppy I fostered last summer.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I tethered Uschi to me- I used a cheap braided nylon lead and cut the handle part so it wouldn't get caught on stuff


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Cassidy could chew through a nylon leash in seconds. Literally - seconds!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

When Killian was 8 weeks, all he did was sleep. He wasn't a chewer then, he loves to chew now!!


----------



## UofIowaGSD (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks so much for all your replies. I appreciate it!


----------

